
Ask HN: Do you know any framework to write content with a clear structure? - epicantus
I&#x27;m looking for a framework or a helpful questions list to make sure I can lay out the information I have in mind in an understandable manner for the reader. In my mind, this all is pretty clear but when I start writing it gets difficult. Can you advise me something to deal with this struggle please?
======
cimmanom
Fractally.

Write down your main point in a single sentence. Write down three (ish)
supporting or illustrating points in one sentence each. Write a sentence
explaining how those points support the main point.

Now, for every sentence you have, write down three or so supporting points and
another sentence explaining how those support the original sentence.

Repeat until you've reached the word count or level of depth/detail you
desire.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
A _long_ time ago, there was an "outline processor" called ThinkTank that
helped you write in that style. I don't know if there's any modern equivalent.

~~~
cimmanom
MS Word has an outline mode that I've always used for that. On Mac, there's
OmniOutliner, though it's expensive and I'm not sure how well it works for
collapsing all the items into prose. You might also be able to make
Scrivener's outline mode work that way.

------
itamarst
Read some good books on writing. [https://www.amazon.com/Style-Lessons-
Clarity-Grace-11th/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Style-Lessons-Clarity-
Grace-11th/dp/0321898680) or older edition is quite good.

------
dragonbonheur
Use FreePlane and make a mind map of how you define your information. Then
change the layout of the mind map
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyMXjA_6yvI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyMXjA_6yvI)

